# Abo 81333 wap.handysms.com: Google löscht Link zu unserem Forum



## sascha (1 September 2014)

*Wer Probleme mit der teuren Nummer 81333, einem Abo, oder dem Dienst wap.handysms.com hat, wird bei einer Google-Suche künftig einen Treffer weniger finden: Nach dem Urteil des Europäischen Gerichtshofs zum “Recht auf Vergessen” hat Google einen Link zu unserem Diskussionsforum gelöscht.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2014/0...google-loescht-link-zu-computerbetrug-de-8699


----------



## BenTigger (2 September 2014)

Meinst du diesen Forumsbeitrag?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/abzocke-premium-sms-wap-handysms-com-81333.30843/


----------



## kataster (7 September 2014)

Es wäre unerträglich, gäbe es keine Alternativen zu Megakonzernen wie Google - zum Glück aber sind diese Alternativen da - ich nenne mal als Beispiel die Peer-to-Peer-Suche YaCy http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/YaCy .

Link gefixt - hr


----------



## jupp11 (7 September 2014)

Der Link klappt   nicht (der Punkt am Ender der URL läßt es klemmen )
So geht es >  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/YaCy


----------

